# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.7.3 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.7.3 is out! New models added to the list of supported!  *Added support for new devices (via USB and eMMC).*  *Added new USB Qualcomm Loaders for different vendors' devices to Software Loaders’ Data Base.*  *New "Live logs" uploaded into the Support Area.*  Medusa PRO v.1.7.3 Release Notes:  - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *BQ Aquaris V - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* *Huawei Ascend G510-0200 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* *Motorola XT1922 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* *Samsung SM-J700M - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. CamiloCelular)***Samsung SM-T800 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Starkrimes)**  - Added support for the following models via USB:  *BQ Aquaris V - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Coolpad C103 - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Coolpad N2 - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LeEco LE X522 - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Wiko Ridge Fab 4G - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Wiko UFEEL PRIME - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Starkrimes)***Wiko VIEW 2 GO - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Starkrimes)***Wiko VIEW 2 - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Starkrimes)***Xiaomi Mi 5 (MDI1) - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. PIJUSH DAS)**  ** SFR files created by users are uploaded into "USER UPLOADED SRF (NOT TESTED)" folder in the Support Area.*   -  Added 15+ new unique Qualcomm USB Loaders for different vendors'  devices to Software Loaders’ Data Base (Read/Write/Full Erase operations  are supported). 
- New “Live logs” uploaded into the Support Area. 
- Some adjustments and improvements were made. 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).    *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair! *  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه ممتازه يا ريس*

----------


## azarosami

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## lokman

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
ممكن وضع رابط خارجي للتحميل        **

----------

